# 3D shoot / The Torch



## Razor Blade (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey guys and gals , i just wanted to let everyone know that the 3D shoot will be in Aug . on the 22  at the Torch , in Cornelia on hwy . 105 { cannon bridge rd  } . This year we plan on having 2 - 25 round coarses just as we did last year so you can get thru the coarse quickly and back into the air conditioner where its cool , for the door prizes , and placement announcements . More info will be added to this as we work out other details , so keep checking on it . SCOTT


----------



## frdstang90 (Jun 7, 2009)

I cant wait.  That is one shoot that I really look forward to.


----------



## fish30523 (Jun 8, 2009)

me too we had a blast last year


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks guys , talk it up and bring everyone you know . SCOTT


----------



## stuffer (Jun 15, 2009)

can;t wait me an the boys from la will be there


----------



## clemsongrad (Jun 15, 2009)

*Shoot*

Where is this relative to augusta?


----------



## frdstang90 (Jun 16, 2009)

clemsongrad said:


> Where is this relative to augusta?



It is at the northeast corner of the state but I guarantee it would be worth the drive.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 19, 2009)

*location*



clemsongrad said:


> Where is this relative to augusta?



On a map , look for cornelia , its in Habersham county . Its on hwy 105 , just out from Walmart ,  " cannon bridge " rd . Scott


----------



## MATTHEW1 (Aug 5, 2009)

What can i execpt if i have never been there.is it hard.


----------



## fish30523 (Aug 5, 2009)

real hunting type setups that are alot of fun


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

MATTHEW1 said:


> What can i execpt if i have never been there.is it hard.



Shot there every year that they have had it and it was very fun with the longest shot being 35-40 yards.... if you have practiced in the yard at all you should have no problem...



I would like to give a advanced thanks to some of the guys like, Scott, Chuck and David for making this thing happen again this year in these hard economic times... so thanks guys for making this thing possible again this year....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 8, 2009)

Gonna try to be there.  Just got home from shooting BC Grant and I'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2009)

im ready!


----------



## Outdooralm (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey "stuffer" I saw that truck that is in your avatar (I don't know if you were in it or not) the other day while driving down to panama city we were near Columbus (I think).


----------



## stuffer (Aug 11, 2009)

Outdooralm said:


> Hey "stuffer" I saw that truck that is in your avatar (I don't know if you were in it or not) the other day while driving down to panama city we were near Columbus (I think).



Nope I wish I was in it we took that picture earlier in the year


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys , we are expecting a good crowd , so come on out looking for a good time , lots of fun , door prizes . We have Greg Worley coming to speak to you for a little bit. I hope the weather cooperates with us again . Scott

Be sure to look me up and say hello if you are from Woodys .


----------



## fish30523 (Aug 16, 2009)

are yall having the shoot rain or shine if unable to have it will yall move it to another day?


----------



## trykon7 (Aug 17, 2009)

What time does this thing start???? I plan on being there...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, we need to shoot as early as possible or we won't be able to do this thing.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 17, 2009)

which one would you go to,im split between gainesville shoot and this one?1


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 17, 2009)

bladerunner55 said:


> which one would you go to,im split between gainesville shoot and this one?1



The Torch is Saturday and Gainesville is Sunday.  It is simple shoot both


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh ok thanks man.well i guess ill see yah at both


----------



## pine nut (Aug 18, 2009)

Can someone please post time for this event?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 19, 2009)

pine nut said:


> Can someone please post time for this event?



I was told registration starts at 6:30 and runs till 8am.  Then there will be a speaker, followed by the shoot.


----------



## southernslayer (Aug 19, 2009)

i was wondering how much so i can get enough doe from the wifey?


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 19, 2009)

Last year it was donations only.


----------



## Worley (Aug 20, 2009)

*The Torch*



Razor Blade said:


> Hey guys , we are expecting a good crowd , so come on out looking for a good time , lots of fun , door prizes . We have Greg Worley coming to speak to you for a little bit. I hope the weather cooperates with us again . Scott
> 
> Be sure to look me up and say hello if you are from Woodys .



Come on out this Saturday it will be a lot of fun.  Look forward to meeting some of the guys from "Woodys"


----------



## traildawg51 (Aug 20, 2009)

All I have ever done is shoot my BowTech Sniper in my backyard at 25-35 yards.  Can I show up and shoot just for fun.  I will probably miss alot.


----------



## goob (Aug 20, 2009)

traildawg51 said:


> All I have ever done is shoot my BowTech Sniper in my backyard at 25-35 yards.  Can I show up and shoot just for fun.  I will probably miss alot.





Yeah come on, you will be fine, just bring enough arrows!


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 21, 2009)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I was told registration starts at 6:30 and runs till 8am.  Then there will be a speaker, followed by the shoot.



Can anyone confirm the regist. times, shedule??  Thanks in advance


----------



## james hyde (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Torch folks! very good shoot, a lot to like as usual. Fine message and hospitality, great target set, fine meal, first class all the way. Thanks for having us out.


----------



## Worley (Aug 23, 2009)

*The Torch*



james hyde said:


> Thanks Torch folks! very good shoot, a lot to like as usual. Fine message and hospitality, great target set, fine meal, first class all the way. Thanks for having us out.



Hey man thanks for joining us yesterday!  I hope you have a great season...


----------



## T Harris (Aug 23, 2009)

Folks, I put on the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic in June at Tannehill State Park, in Alabama.   I'm thinking of testing the waters on a traditional shoot the last weekend of February, also at Tannehill State Park.

It won't be another HH shoot, but hopefully will become a benefit shoot for a Boy Scout camp I use as part of my range.

I feel like a fun shoot with a big Chili supper around a huge camp fire where all can share the past season's hunting stories would be a lot of fun.

Please let me get your feed back to see if it would be worth the work of putting it on.

Thank You

Terry Harris


----------

